
Ask HN: Best coding sites for teens/pre-teens? - dankohn1
I&#x27;d like to work with my 12-year-old to improve his coding skills so that he can actually build something interesting. He&#x27;s comfortable with Scratch and the simple levels from Code.org (which is Python). I&#x27;d like to figure out an intermediate level curriculum that would move him forward to being able to build his own projects, such as a website for rating games that he and his friends could use.<p>A lot of the options seem either too academic (for example, code.org&#x27;s AP CS curriculum &lt;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;code.org&#x2F;educate&#x2F;csp&gt;), too basic, or too advanced.<p>I&#x27;m considering Code Academy&#x27;s Web Development path: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.codecademy.com&#x2F;learn&#x2F;paths&#x2F;web-development<p>I&#x27;ve had a good personal experience with Michael Hartl&#x27;s Rails Tutorial and so was also considering his Learn Enough series: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.learnenough.com&#x2F;story<p>What have you used?
======
altairiumblue
I think there is a difference between:

\- how can they quickly get to a point where they can build something real and
keep their attention on it?

and

\- what are the skills that if they develop at an early age will have the
biggest impact on their long term career and ability as a developer?

The answer to the second question is algorithms in a low level language
(C/C++), which admittedly can be boring unless one has an inclination for that
kind of thing.

~~~
dankohn1
I would be thrilled if he decided to go through Knuth a chapter at a time, re-
implementing every algorithm. But starting with git to edit some HTML seems
more likely.

------
zachlatta
I started [https://hackclub.com](https://hackclub.com) because I was in his
shoes not too long ago. Maybe he'd find value in our Slack (or maybe start /
join a club once he's in high school)?

Not a curriculum as much of a supportive community of other teens that share
the hacker ethic.

------
rhwk97
Although not a course, I thought this had some excellent material: Practical
Programming (2nd edition) An Introduction to Computer Science Using Python 3
[https://pragprog.com/book/gwpy2/practical-
programming](https://pragprog.com/book/gwpy2/practical-programming)

------
johncoltrane
If he likes coding, and coding would actually help him solve an actual
problem, he will find what he needs on his own.

~~~
snazz
This is my experience too. Provide access to a computer that the student has
full control over (to experiment with operating systems) and allow plenty of
time to work on programming projects. Even though playing video games can be a
waste of time, modding and recreating them is a good programming exercise and
should be encouraged. That’s how the few twelve-year-olds I know got into
programming, and they now make more “serious” projects of their own.

Edit: and since you’ve got plenty of experience, you can be the perfect first
resource for your 12-year-old to ask for help.

------
ThrowawayR2
Games are often a good way to motivate kids. You might want to take a look at
something like Screeps ([https://screeps.com/](https://screeps.com/)), which
involves programming virtual robots in JavaScript to to play in an online MMO.

------
thiago_fm
SPOJ. If he learns how to program well and compete in the IOI, he will have a
great career ahead of him, much ahead of his peers. This got me more into
programming and shaped my future in a way I can't even measure.

